# YIPEEE!!! Meet Tommy!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yepper, our Tommy, has been "in the works" for a couple of weeks now.

Credit, for his rescue, goes to Lynda Podurski (show breeder), and our very own Edie (AMA Rescue).

Lynda has always been involved with rescue, along with her show breeding. How cool is that?

Well, my grandkids were coming shortly, so Lynda said, "no problem, I'll keep him with me, until your company leaves".
Lynda had rescued him from the shelter, along with Edie's help. It was awesome, and I am very impressed with Lynda's 
above, and beyond, stepping up to the plate. I was equally impressed with the care, and awesome accommadations,
for the doggies. She's a lovely, caring breeder, and advocate for those in need. She rocks!! :chili: 

Tommy was born with deformed back legs. He's 3-years-old. His knees seem to have formed to the side. 
He's a lovely, good-looking boy. He was a mess when Lynda took him from the shelter, but WOW, she sure cleaned him
up. He looks beautiful. 

He will be seeing an orthapedic specialist, for a consult. We'll take it from there. He also appears to have Cherry Eye.

Here's Tommy. He's having a blast!!

*SNUGGLED ON THE FAMOUS BED. MOM "CLAIMS" IT'S HERS ~ LOL
*
[attachment=57344:Tommy2.jpg]

*CHECK ME OUT!! I OWN THE PLACE!!
*
[attachment=57345:Tommy3.jpg]

*HERE'S MY LEGS, WHEN THEY SLIP OUT, THEY FOLD UP
*
[attachment=57346:Tommy4.jpg]

*HERE'S WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE WHILE I'M WALKING. I CAN WALK, MOM SAID IT LOOKS RATHER ODD,
BUT WE'LL GET TO THE BOTTOM OF THIS. I WAS BORN THIS WAY. A BIRTH DEFECT, SHE SAID.
*
[attachment=57347:Tommy5.jpg]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what a doll he is!! :wub: Bless you all for helping him. Thanks, Deb, for sharing these pics!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a cutie, Thank you for helping him


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics Deb, I have been dying to see him. He sure is a cutie and hope we can do something to help him. He manages to get around though, so maybe he will just make a great therapy dog for someone too. He has certainly overcome his handicap. I am so happy you have him now and glad that he and Billie can be friends. You are terrific to take this boy on too Deb, with your full time work away from home now. YOU are the best. Hugs


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, what a baby doll! Thank you all for saving him.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: Bless his heart, he looks like such a sweet boy. Bless you and Edie for saving him from a terrible experience. 
His front legs look a little crooked too. It will be good to hear what a ortho has to say, but I think probably he will just have to go on with his disability.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb he's adorable :wub: I hope they can somehow fix those precious legs, he deserves it. how is he doing with LBB?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*THANK YOU, AUNTY SHER. MOM TOLD ME OF HENRY'S REAR LEG PROBLEMS. I'M NOW HONORED TO TAKE THE "HENRY TOUR",
HE LOVED SO MUCH. I LOVE IT, TOO. WE ARE HAVING A BLAST. SO MUCH FUN. CHECK IT OUT, AUNTY SHER.

I AM, ALMOST, AS COOL AS HENRY. I'M HONORED.

[attachment=57348:Tommy7.jpg]


YOU CAN'T SEE IT, BUT HERE IS THE WATERFALL, HENRY LOVED SO MUCH. I LOVE IT TOO, AUNTY SHER!!

[attachment=57349:Tommy8.jpg]

THANK YOU, AUNTY!! I'VE HAD A BLAST. IT'S HARD FOR ME TO STRUT AROUND, AS MOST DO, SO I'M LOVING IT.

[attachment=57350:Tommy9.jpg]

NOW, IT'S TIME TO PEE. WHAT A GREAT DAY I'VE HAD!! 


[attachment=57351:Tommy11.jpg]




*


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Angel Deb, at it once again. I just love you to pieces, Deb for being the kind person that you are. You are just so full of love and compassion for these babies. :grouphug:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

OMG, He is just too cute Deb and so glad you have him. I hope he makes up for Raul's looks. LOL I know you love them all though, but Tommy is sure a darling boy. Looks like he loves that stroller too and am sure Henry is looking down smiling too.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Mama. Tommy is absolutely beautiful. He's smiling in that last picture, for sure. 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Deb, Tommy is just darling........and that Sher is the BEST!!! Tommy looks just like a little King of the Hill, doing his business........the pic is precious!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a very special and handsome little boy you've got there, Deb! Already he looks happy and comfy in Casa Del Caca. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: To all involved, you do a great job of taking care of the Maltese in a bad situation. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness, what a little sweetie pie!!!! Deb, thank you for doing this for him.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Tommy is a total heart throb..........such an adorable little fellow. He looks right at home and happy to be there.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

You are all awesome for taking care of Tommy. Bless you! He's a sweetie.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Oct 11 2009, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838911


> Deb he's adorable :wub: I hope they can somehow fix those precious legs, he deserves it. how is he doing with LBB?[/B]



Oh my!! Thanks for asking. Tommy slept in LBB's room with him, last night. First thing, when I woke up, I ran down stairs.

They were both snoring, and not a peep out of them. I had to say, "Hey, Wake Up Little Ones". They were so excited to
get the belly-bands on, and spend the day taking over the house. Yep, LBB, and Tommy, seem to be getting along quite well. :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 11 2009, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838925


> *THANK YOU, AUNTY SHER. MOM TOLD ME OF HENRY'S REAR LEG PROBLEMS. I'M NOW HONORED TO TAKE THE "HENRY TOUR",
> HE LOVED SO MUCH. I LOVE IT, TOO. WE ARE HAVING A BLAST. SO MUCH FUN. CHECK IT OUT, AUNTY SHER.
> 
> I AM, ALMOST, AS COOL AS HENRY. I'M HONORED.
> ...


Oh, Deb, this brings tears to my eyes. It is so heartwarming to know that Tommy is enjoying the stroller, too. Thank you so much for the photos!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Deb - he's just absolutely precious! Give him lots of hugs and kisses from me!

Maggie


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

I really admire the rescue work you do. You have such a generous heart. Thanks for sharing these pics--they are good to see.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tommy is a doll! :wub: :wub: :wub: And, he looks soooooo happy, Deb. 

Thank you for sharing the pictures. And, once again, thank you for all you do. 

Love and Hugs ...
Marie


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what a cutie he is!!! I love love love that he is enjoying everything since Henry willed him the stroller! Thanks for the photos


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Sher, I have an idea that there will be many babies at Casa del Caca that will thoroughly enjoy that stroller. You are an angel too.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a sweetheart, he looks so happy strolling around :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is a real sweatheart. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub: Deb he's so sweet. Talk about overcoming adversity...don't know how that little fellow walks. The stroller is a blessing and so wonderful to have a friend for LBB. I know Henry's smiling. Gives me goosebumps. :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Deb, he's a little sweetie pie. I'm so glad he is in your loving care. thank you for all that you do. :wub:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

makes me cry......

But I am so glad Deb you have him now. I know he is in the best care 
possible! You rock!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a sweet boy Tommy looks like. He is adorable. Isn't is wonderful that he and LBB are getting along. I'm so happy for both of them, especially that LBB has a special friend once again. Henry must be so happy so look down and see his stroller being put to good use with a dog that needs it. Isn't it great that you had it for him thanks to Sher. I'm so happy for Tommy that he is in your loving arms and will receive such great care. Thanks Deb. 
[attachment=57419:Youfreakingrock.jpg]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb,
How's our little Tommy boy doing?
xoxoxoxo


----------

